# 3rd Annual International WSM Smoke Day



## Bruce B (May 15, 2007)

This info posted on TVWB, more info available at their website; 

Hi everyone,

It's great to kickoff the 3rd Annual International WSM Smoke Day, scheduled for Saturday, May 26, 2007!

For those of you that don't know, the idea for this event came from one of our members, Joel Kiess. In 2005, Joel suggested that we pick a date when everyone could barbecue together, then we'd all come back here to the bulletin board and post descriptions and photos of what we cooked. It's a great way to kickoff the start of summer, to celebrate our love of barbecue, and to show our pride in WSM ownership!

Feel free to use this forum to discuss your plans for Smoke Day, get ideas on what to cook, and maybe even hook-up with someone else to cook with.

Just like last year, we've got the Smoke Day Map up and running. This is where you can register your participation in Smoke Day and see where other folks will be cooking around the corner or around the world.

On the big day, I will turn on the ability for you to create your own Smoke Day photo album here on the bulletin board so you can share photos from your own backyard. To encourage you to post photos, I will offer a $50 Amazon gift certificate to the person posting the photo that I think best captures the spirit of Smoke Day--fun and great barbecue in the backyard with the WSM, family, and friends.

This coming weekend, I will post a separate message about 2007 Smoke Day t-shirts and other logostuff. Patrick at HotSpotGraphics.com is putting the finishing touches on things as we speak.

If you have any questions, feel free to post them.

Chris Allingham


----------



## Diva Q (May 15, 2007)

I am cooking in a comp that day as well.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 15, 2007)

What is the TVWB??


----------

